# Anyone surf fished Hawaii?



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Going to Hawaii(Oahu) in a few weeks to visit my in laws and plan to do some surf fishing. I bought a few travel rods since all my main rods are one-piece. For rods I got a MH Okuma Nomad and an M Ugly Stik. I'm putting my best reels on them, so I'm good in the rod/reel department. My wife's family isn't being very supportive of my fishing dreams and claim I won't catch anything. I predict its because I'm a "haole" and not locals like them. They are not being helpful with tips or special spots. So, of course now I'm more determined than ever to catch some big fish and shove them up their asses. So I ask my Gulf Coast brothers/sisters!
Anyone on here ever surf fished Oahu? 
I've only fished it once, when my brother in law took me to some harbor and we fished in the rocks for small stuff. I'm staying in Kapolei, so I'll be concentrating on the south and west side of the island. I'll take any tips you can offer. I'm bringing a lot of Gulf Coast tackle(gotchas, mirrolures, spoons, sabikis, yo-zuris, ect...). I'm going to buy some large plugs once I get there so I can target the giant trevally....anything else I should pick up?? Thanks for reading.

Jake


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have not got a clue but good luck and catch anything or not I bet you will be one happy camper sitting on those rocks with a line in the water in the Pacific.


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

I lived in Hawaii (oahu) for 3 years and I have caught bonefish, barracuda, and puffer fish from the shore and if you get lucky you can catch a ulua aka giant jacks. Stop by a local tackle shop and they will rig you up right. Good luck


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Yankeefisher56 said:


> I lived in Hawaii (oahu) for 3 years and I have caught bonefish, barracuda, and puffer fish from the shore and if you get lucky you can catch a ulua aka giant jacks. Stop by a local tackle shop and they will rig you up right. Good luck


Where did you fish? I'm looking for public areas that I won't get harassed by locals(I hear they do that). Thanks


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Find a state park that charges admission or in front of a hotel on the sand to avoid unfriendlies. Float a live bait out on a balloon and stay close to the rod. It gets reel deep reel fast & there be biggins out there.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

I have fished the base quite a bit (don't know if you have access or not) Bone heads all over the shallows near the golf course...ditto on 1pesc. recommendation...alot of the locals there have "Their" fishing hole...and are VERY protective of them...I watched some dudes on the east shore get TORE UP by Giant Trevallys...and they had BIG surf gear...so definately stay close to your rod...but there are numerous rocks and reefs within casting distance...I learned ALONG time ago, the best thing to do is watch what the locals are doing and then follow suit...MOST of the locals over there are good guys and will help...


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

How long fo you plan on being there? I know that there is a very good bonefish population there just off of Waikiki and shallow areas off of ala Moana. Fished it a few years back. Call a local guide if you like. If ulua is what you are after then cliffs is where you need to be, but the slide bait, or dunking, is tricky and is best done at night. Don't be the haole that shows up with all the stuff you mentioned. Seriously, take the basics but try a local tackle shoo and tell them you want to go after papi'o, or smaller jacks. Check out Hanapa'a or POP, pacific ocean producers, and they will steer you in the right direction. Small squid skirts with a clear casting bubble, swivel, and leader works well with a spinning rod. 

Good luck with the locals, be respectful and take the tips the tackle shop gives.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*good advice*



samoajoe said:


> How long fo you plan on being there? I know that there is a very good bonefish population there just off of Waikiki and shallow areas off of ala Moana. Fished it a few years back. Call a local guide if you like. If ulua is what you are after then cliffs is where you need to be, but the slide bait, or dunking, is tricky and is best done at night. Don't be the haole that shows up with all the stuff you mentioned. Seriously, take the basics but try a local tackle shoo and tell them you want to go after papi'o, or smaller jacks. Check out Hanapa'a or POP, pacific ocean producers, and they will steer you in the right direction. Small squid skirts with a clear casting bubble, swivel, and leader works well with a spinning rod.
> 
> Good luck with the locals, be respectful and take the rips. The tackle shop gives.


Plus 1


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

samoajoe said:


> How long fo you plan on being there? I know that there is a very good bonefish population there just off of Waikiki and shallow areas off of ala Moana. Fished it a few years back. Call a local guide if you like. If ulua is what you are after then cliffs is where you need to be, but the slide bait, or dunking, is tricky and is best done at night. Don't be the haole that shows up with all the stuff you mentioned. Seriously, take the basics but try a local tackle shoo and tell them you want to go after papi'o, or smaller jacks. Check out Hanapa'a or POP, pacific ocean producers, and they will steer you in the right direction. Small squid skirts with a clear casting bubble, swivel, and leader works well with a spinning rod.
> 
> Good luck with the locals, be respectful and take the rips. The tackle shop gives.


I'll be there 10 days, but I'll only end up fishing a few times. I'm definitely stopping at a tackle shop and picking up one of the massive topwater plugs they use there as a souvenir.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Something tells me your report once there and fishing along with photo's is going to make me cry. lol


----------



## Seabear49 (Oct 26, 2011)

Go to Youtube ans search Surf fishing Hawiai


----------

